# Homemade Creations >  WIP - Enchanted Cottage

## Workshopshed

The work on my magnifier lamp is on slow at the moment as I've got involved with a design challenge that's got a deadline and requirement for weekly posts. The contest is "to enchant an every day object" so my plan is to take a weather house and hook it up to the internet to get a more accurate forecast. There's a few other changes along the way such as changing the motion to a more linear motion.









You can follow the work in progress at the link below.

Enchanted Objects ... | element14

----------

Hotz (Jun 29, 2015)

----------


## jere

Interesting project, looks like fun too.

----------

Workshopshed (May 2, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Cool project, combining elements of modelling, electromechanical building, and programming.  :Thumbs Up:

----------

Workshopshed (May 1, 2015)

----------


## Workshopshed

The deadline for the project was Friday so I worked hard last week to ensure I had something to demo. The build is complete but it might be nice to record a better quality video. However, I'm taking a well deserved break this week.



Enchanted Cottage Conclusion - Workshopshed

----------


## DIYer

Dang! Not a simple build by any means. Great job! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Christophe Mineau

I like it,
I have also this kind of project , but for a clock, I have the prototype, with arduino, steppers, temp and pressure catpors, but I'm still thinking about the casing, I want something contrasting with technology, it's still open ..
Great topic !
Christophe

----------


## Workshopshed

Hi Christophe, sounds like a cool project, you might like my other project
A working Topsy Turvy Clock - Workshopshed

or this one I spotted the other day
https://hackaday.io/project/4896-int...-weather-clock

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Yes Andy,
Exactly what I couldn't find for a while, I knew I had already seen your clock somewhere, I kept googeling to find it back, and couldn't remember it was from someone here !
Thanks for giving me the link again, it's exactly that, I love your old looking, but fool of techno, and but full of mischief ;-)
I have exactly the same stepper as yours, and so far, I feel they are quite slow, so I guess the hands are not dirctly on the shaft of the stepper, and how do you manage to drive the two hands that are on the same axis ?

Edit, I just saw the video, I saw how you did it, but where did you find the necessary gears ?

There is another one, which you probably already know about, it's a big wooden spiral, with a ball rolling always in the bottom position, this one could be nice to do as well.

Thanks !
Christophe

----------


## Workshopshed

Christophe, those motors have a plantetary gearbox so have a ratio of 1/63.8. The gears came from Proops Brothers ltd via Ebay. 

Here they are for a test fitting.


I don't appear to have any photos of the concentric shafts but here's a sketch I made.

----------


## Workshopshed

Wow, the project got picked for the Grand Prize, a trip to the New York Makers Faire in September.

----------

Jon (Oct 12, 2015),

kbalch (Jul 24, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Congratulations and very well-deserved!!  :Thumbs Up:   :Hat Tip:   :Thumbs Up: 

Ken

----------

Workshopshed (Jul 24, 2015)

----------


## Workshopshed

The trip was at the end of the month. Here's my first couple of reports on the show

World Maker Faire 2015 - New York
World Maker Faire 2015 - Metalwork

----------


## Jon

Very nice! I'm looking forward to the remaining articles covering the event.

----------


## kbalch

Hey Andy,

Very cool! I'll be watching for those articles, too.

BTW, I saw the Gemini Titan II in the background of one of the photos. I wasn't aware that there was one on display in NY; do you know anything about it?

Ken

----------


## Workshopshed

Yes, I believe that's the Gemini. The faire was based at the New York Hall of Science in Queens. That in turn is sited on the site of the Old World Fair from 1964. The Rockets were part of that.

----------


## kbalch

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for the info. I don't remember ever seeing it there, but it's been many years (decades) since I was at Flushing Meadow and the rockets may very well have been a more recent addition.

Ken

----------


## DIYer

Interesting! I too look forward to seeing your other posts.  :Smile:

----------

